# Tarpon Mutation !!!



## Scott

Just got this photo in an email from a guide who fishes for tarpon on the south coast of Cuba. One of his customers landed this fish just THIS MORNING!! It shows a little understood and rarely documented mutation in some toothless fishes. SHARP TEETH!! You better start checking your tarpon before you grab for the mouth. If you ever land one, be sure and get a scale for genetic studies. He says this is not the first one they've landed in the area - they call them "Fidel con Colmillos"


----------



## GulfCoast1102

Somebody must have slapped that tarpon upside the head. His two front teeth are off center. lol


----------



## YELLOWCAT01

April fools.....


----------



## Trouthappy

We better stock up on wire leader.


----------



## Scott

You gotta admit -it is wicked looking - isn't it. I borrow from somebody so I can't claim Photoshop credit or the slapping upside the head either.


----------



## smokin lures

cool pic


----------



## offshorebound

I read an article in the Sport Fishing Magazine about this picture. They said it is real and the marine biologist said it happens with all fish but rare.


----------



## Scott

offshorebound said:


> I read an article in the Sport Fishing Magazine about this picture. They said it is real and the marine biologist said it happens with all fish but rare.


Sorry, but Sport Fishing Magazine always pulls an April Fools joke.

See the link below to their Facebook page.

http://www.facebook.com/SportFishing/photos/a.152976739293.114089.14417384293/10153224135199294/

Here was their ultimate statement about it on Facebook - "If you felt there was something fishy about this Fish Fact, you were right. On the other hand, if you thought this preposterous photo was legitimate, we gotcha! You qualify as an April fool for our annual spoof."

Offshorebound, sorry, but you've been had.... twice.. :walkingsm


----------



## npe001

lol


----------



## Mad Hatter

Amazing what you can do with photo shop!


----------

